# How to post a classified ad



## Jlaux (Jun 5, 2014)

How do i and where is the best place to advertise a Tjet Blazer Printer?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here: TF Classifieds - T-Shirt Forums

Just click on the 'Post New Thread' link.


----------



## onlycashholder (Mar 4, 2014)

By the way you need at least 15 posts to be able to post a classified ad.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

onlycashholder said:


> By the way you need at least 15 posts to be able to post a classified ad.



Not sure what the purpose was for your post.


1. He has 20.


2. His item was posted to Classifieds 4 years ago.


----------

